# Hey from Ulster County New York



## splank (May 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I installed my first hive today. I am really excited about beekeeping and had a lot of fun just putting the nuc in. I learned through chris harp and grai at honeybeelives and got interested by helping my cousin's boyfriend take some honey off of his hives. Hope to get to know you all!


----------



## jdragun (May 15, 2009)

I'm here in Cranberry Lake, but I'm from Saugerties....neer did bees down there, but good luck and they are great fun.

John


----------



## splank (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! I am in Stone Ridge down in Marbletown.


----------

